# Perch Party Date Jan 15 or Jan 29?



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

It's time to start thinking about the Perch Party for this season.
I propose that we hold it at Pineview Reservoir and shoot for the date of January 15th.
If there isn't safe ice by then, January 29th will be the back up date.

Pineview is the choice because it had free parking and easy access to the ice.
It is also a good place for beginners to try because the Perch are usually easy to find and catch.

As we get closer to the target date, I will make other announcements and ask for help with the party.
For now, please mark the 15th of January on your calendar and I hope that things will fall into place for us.
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

I'm in!


----------



## coachmitchell (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

I think that sounds great. I would be interested for certain.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

Me and Larissa will be there.


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

Im in also.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

Put me down, I told K2 I would show my ugly mug.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

I'm a go. I had a good time last year and I still have some leftover prizes I can pitch in.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*



huntnbum said:


> I'm a go. I had a good time last year and I still have some leftover prizes I can pitch in.


That sounds great, as long as the prizes aren't some of the left over hot dogs. :lol: 
I hope to have a big turnout and good weather.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

sweet i was just thinking about these partys just yesterday i am planning on being there although i am not sure how to get there as i have never been there and i am also coming from the south end of utah county


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

Perfect! Early enough to not question the ice and not get rained out! I think this will rival an old tv host's great perch parties of ole! R.I.P. :O||:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

It is ok to remember Doug Miller.He is remembered fondly by most if not all on this forum.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*



proutdoors said:


> Put me down, I told K2 I would show my ugly mug.


*Wahooooooooo* *a D-A-T-E with Pro -()/>- -~|- * maybe .45 will be jealous now...oh well, sucks to be him (.45)...sure hope this date doesn't melt the ice... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

Ohhhhh my. I may have to show up for this one. :shock:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

Come on Al, I have an extra rod and spot in the shanty.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

Now I'm afraid, very afraid. -)O(-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*



k2muskie said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Put me down, I told K2 I would show my ugly mug.
> ...


 *\-\* I hope Kerry comes along!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

I'm there for sure. I need a DD though, i am sure the day before will be "one of those days". lol, dis-regard anything i have typed previously, i am well beyond .08 at the moment. I will be there though....


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*



proutdoors said:


> I hope Kerry comes along!


Me tooooooooooooo!!! I'd really like to have a threesome photo with you handsome devils.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*



k2muskie said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Kerry comes along!
> ...


You think you're afraid Al Hansen ? How do ya think I feel ?? :shock: :shock:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

LMAO. o-||


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

I'd show up to see that! :lol:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

Where is Pineview Reservoir?

Are atvs / sleds allowed on the lake?

How far from parking is the fishing?

What are good perch jigs?

-DallanC


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

Please put me down and I'll just bet Brek with be there as well. I'll try and get others to play and will let you know. Thanks a million!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*



DallanC said:


> Where is Pineview Reservoir?
> Are atvs / sleds allowed on the lake?
> How far from parking is the fishing?
> What are good perch jigs?
> -DallanC


You're answer is in here DallanC....no de-coder ring necessary !!

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=30797&p=326260#p326260


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

Thanks, man I was pulling my hair out... I knew I asked that yesterday, but when I went back to look for answers I thought I had posted it in this thread. It wasnt here so I thought maybe i hit preview instead of post and it got lost.

Anywho thanks for the infoz.

-DallanC


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

I just might have to show up, so I can put faces to usernames. Not much of an ice fisherman but I will come for the party.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

I will there to help drill holes and show some tips on ice fishing.
I will also be able to show people how fish finders work for ice fishing.

I plan to be located in the Cenetary Point area, in an area with easy access and free parking.
[Fishing that is and not "in" the cemetary, I hope!] :?

We will be asking for help with pot luck items and cooking supplies as the event gets closer.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

Looks like I will be missing out again. Knee surgery on the 11th. Unless someone wants to hook me up with a wheelchair? :roll:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*



horsesma said:


> Looks like I will be missing out again. Knee surgery on the 11th. Unless someone wants to hook me up with a wheelchair? :roll:


Sorry to hear about the surgery.
I hope it works out very well for you.


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

You guys really need to put one of these in the middle of the state. I'd love to come but being from the Southern Reigon of the state makes it difficult. My body might be down here on that day, but my mind will definitely be up your way!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

Saturn_guy,
do one for your area.
All you need to do is get it started and others will make it happen.
I would love to see one of these partys for Forum Members that live too far from Pineview to make that party.
It could even be on the same day if you like.
So get it started!


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

What is the interest level? If I tried to get one going at say Fish lake, or Mill? How many would be interested? If it is high then I just may try.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*



horsesma said:


> Looks like I will be missing out again. Knee surgery on the 11th. Unless someone wants to hook me up with a wheelchair? :roll:


Naah, I have 2 sleds ma, one for the gear and one for you. I'm sure folks will lend a hand to get you out there.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

Sounds good to me. Couple percocets and some whiskey and I won't feel any pain, let alone the cold.

Maybe not so good! I could get frostbite and not know it.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*



saturn_guy said:


> What is the interest level? If I tried to get one going at say Fish lake, or Mill? How many would be interested? If it is high then I just may try.


You mean places where good populations of trout live? -Ov-

That's a heck of an idea. I would definitely try to go down for Fish Lake or another big lake down there. Fish Lake, Otter Creek, Panguitch...

I know I'm a northerner, but I'm not a big fan of catching perch and don't mind a drive.

Can't say I'd go for sure, but that's something I would _want_ to do.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*



saturn_guy said:


> What is the interest level? If I tried to get one going at say Fish lake, or Mill? How many would be interested? If it is high then I just may try.


i could possibly go for that i just would like to also go to the perch party though so if its a different day then i could possibly do it


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

Are there any plans for youth activities/contests? My kids and a young nephew, who loves to fish, might be eager to come if there were some kids activities.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*



Catherder said:


> Are there any plans for youth activities/contests? My kids and a young nephew, who loves to fish, might be eager to come if there were some kids activities.


It would be great to have something set up for kids.
We just need some ideas and volunteers to help do it.
HELP?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

Mantua would be a fun spot for kids. Although a bit north for some... I would be glad to help ya out Grandpa D!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

Pineview was picked for location. That will be the place we use.
I hope that you will be able to make it there, Ton_Def.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*



Grandpa D said:


> Pineview was picked for location. That will be the place we use.
> I hope that you will be able to make it there, Ton_Def.





Grandpa D said:


> Catherder said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any plans for youth activities/contests? My kids and a young nephew, who loves to fish, might be eager to come if there were some kids activities.
> ...


Oh... I was referring to a kids ice party. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

We will be there(possibly with the boat). It better get cold fast.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*



Grandpa D said:


> Catherder said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any plans for youth activities/contests? My kids and a young nephew, who loves to fish, might be eager to come if there were some kids activities.
> ...


I'll see what work allows and if we can come up. If so, I can help too.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

I now looks like I have to work on the 15th.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

Yahoo! Ian and I are deffinately in. Of course Ian will out fish me again, he does everytime. Maybe I should start taking fishing tips from the 4 year old. Can't wait.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

can you use snowmobiles on pineview?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

Yes you can.
Someone like K2Muskie can tell you how and where to get a snow mobile out on the ice.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

Yep snowmobiles and ATVs can be used on Pineview.

Now depending on if the the Port Ramp launch gets plowed (usually doesn't) you can access Pineview from there. Last year someone plowed it just up to the fee shack...folks would back in their vehicles and unload the ATVs and Snowmobiles...once that area get's a lot of snow you can't get a vehicle in there without getting stuck. Plus parking on the highway can be well rather dangerous from the plowed snow wind-rows along the side.

The only place that is consistenly plowed and we used to access PV via snowmobile was Cemetery Point parking lot. Have to drive through Huntsville and the parking lot is on the left side. This road basically dead ends at the Cemetery entrance. We just take the snowmobile down the south side beach and around Cemetery point to various locations to ice fish.

Only concern with PV (just like other Utah waters) is when it gets a lot of snow you'll have the slush monster until that monster is tamed when it freezes...snowmobiles for the most part have no problem but ATVs will bust through down to the slush. Including ATVs are wider and can't necessarily follow snowmobile tracks. We had only one day as I recall last year where the slush monster was HORRIBLE plus being sled novices but didn't get stuck and I sure hope we don't ever get stuck on the ice in slush...I'll have to cash in my S&H Green Stamp books and call various folks for help at getting us out...but I err on the side of caution and won't take the sled if I know theirs nasty slush. Maybe more information than you desired...but with PV and basically snow/slush be careful when using ATVs and snowmobiles is my sincere advice. Know the conditions especially when it comes to slush.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

I will be there with 4 kids if there is ice. I sure hope so, my kids have been bugging me about ice fishing for 3 months now. They just don't understand you can't ice fish without ice.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

Sorry, k2, but I am going to have to back out on our 'date'. 

My wife had a Dr appointment today, and they found some new 'stuff', and they have scheduled her to go into the hospital on the 14th.

Next time! 8)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

Pro...*FAMILY COMES FIRST ALWAYS!!!* If this dang weather doesn't get colder temps well it will be Grandpa Ds call...

Our thoughts will be with you and your wife and your entire family. God Bless and you'll be with all of us in the UWN family in thought and prayers and IMHO that's what counts.

Still have that date though...I've had a date with .45 for like 3 years now...and the anticipation grows stronger is all I'll say...take care my friend!!!....  :mrgreen:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*

Looks like we may need to push the party back to the 29th.
Not official yet but the weather isn't cooperating.
We will need at least 6" of ice to be safe for everyone.
I would bet that the 29th is going to be the date now.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*



Grandpa D said:


> Looks like we may need to push the party back to the 29th.
> Not official yet but the weather isn't cooperating.
> We will need at least 6" of ice to be safe for everyone.
> I would bet that the 29th is going to be the date now.


Sweet! The date is back on. OOO°)OO


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*



Grandpa D said:


> Looks like we may need to push the party back to the 29th.
> Not official yet but the weather isn't cooperating.
> We will need at least 6" of ice to be safe for everyone.
> I would bet that the 29th is going to be the date now.


Well, well, well...Mother Nature just isn't cooperating like she should for this time of year...typical woman can change her mind on things...like cold temps. :?

We're just as antsy as others. However we tend to err on the side of caution and I do believe Grandpa D you want this to be an enjoyable outing for everyone and the key ingredient is 'safe' ice.

Ice is beginning to form on PV but the wind keeps knocking it down from reports I'm getting from folks who live up there. Including my Son who snowboards at Powder Mountain...

Maybe one year when you plan this it will be on the date you start with...but again flexibility in planning is the key and changing this far enough out will give folks plenty of notice of the change. Plus I'm sure folks planning on attending will understand that 'safe' ice is a must...err on the side of caution...

My vote is change it to the 29th.  

PS plus my date with Pro is back on...sure would like the threesome photo with .45 also... >>>>>>> Photo >>>>>> :shock: -~|- :shock:


----------



## Auman (Dec 21, 2010)

This sounds like fun! I happened onto a Perch Party up at Pineview several years back. Had a blast! I look forward to this one.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*



k2muskie said:


> PS plus my date with Pro is back on...sure would like the threesome photo with .45 also... >>>>>>> Photo >>>>>> :shock: -~|- :shock:


You've stood me up for 3 years now ????

Ha ha....Threesome photo..... -O,- -~|- -O,-.....I'm on the right side...


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll take the picture! :O||:


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

As of right now I plan to be there. I will call ya soon "D"


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*



proutdoors said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like we may need to push the party back to the 29th.
> ...


edited your post with bolded word...we shall see...if mother nature ever decides it's suppose to be cold the 15th is still a possibility... Not to worry Pro...we're destined to cross paths it's in the tarot cards...


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*



k2muskie said:


> PS plus my date with Pro is back on...sure would like the threesome photo with .45 also...


I thought this was going to be a family affair with little kiddies and everystuff. Dale, you may have to give your party an "R" or "NC-17" rating.
OOO°)OO

PS: I'll volunteer to bring the popcorn o-|| for the filming session. :mrgreen:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Utah Wildlife Forum Perch Party 1-15-2011*



dubob said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > PS plus my date with Pro is back on...sure would like the threesome photo with .45 also...
> ...


Popcorn ( o-|| )!!! WTH dubob as I recall all the other ice fish'n parties you volunteered to bring some type of prepared game sausage and cheese.... :\Ou: :\Ou:

Now *Mother Nature the cold temps CAN START ANYTIME NOW!!!* Please, :_O=: please, :_O=: please :_O=: Mother...please...


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh WTH, I can bring some of that also. :O||:


----------



## dunstan82 (Aug 19, 2009)

Grandpa d, I will be bringing 5 guys with me.


----------

